# Mobile hab service



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I saw a while back that there is a mobile habitation guy who covers North Yorkshire. Typical of me that I now can't find it. Anyone know please???


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Here is a link to the website for Mobile Caravan Engineers Association

MCEA

Do any of the names ring a bell?

Ben


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Yes, thanks very much, found him.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Mobile hab service booked for Aug 2nd. £85 plus VAT. Leisure tech NE, (Lawrence Mortimer). NCC approved whatever that means. Seems good value, anyone used him??


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Mobile*

Hi

Not used him but keep us posted how you get on. I might need him soon as I will be in Boroughbridge area and a hab service may be needed.

Russell


----------



## DJWARE (Jul 13, 2011)

sorry for jumping on the thread. 

motormouth i cannot believe i fell for the insect on my monitor trick....nice one


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

DJWARE said:


> sorry for jumping on the thread.
> 
> motormouth i cannot believe i fell for the insect on my monitor trick....nice one


Hehehe :lol:

Russel, I will post again after work done.


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

I know Lawrence professionally , he is an excellent engineer and very knowledgable guy, you will have no problems

Mark


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

CLS said:


> I know Lawrence professionally , he is an excellent engineer and very knowledgable guy, you will have no problems
> 
> Mark


Thanks, that's reassuring.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Motormouth

PM sent.

Paul.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Well Lawrence came today, an hour late but not a problem. As far as I could gather, he did a thorough check and was furious that the previous outfit that did the hab check had not taken care with the damp meter. He showed me several areas where you could see the two pin holes where they had used the meter and where they should have taken them from.
I got a fully completed report and damp check report and all for £80 plus VAT.
Took about hour and a half which makes the £250 odd I paid last year seem a tad excessive.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Well Lawrence came today, an hour late but not a problem. As far as I could gather, he did a thorough check and was furious that the previous outfit that did the hab check had not taken care with the damp meter. He showed me several areas where you could see the two pin holes where they had used the meter and where they should have taken them from.
I got a fully completed report and damp check report and all for £80 plus VAT.
Took about hour and a half which makes the £250 odd I paid last year seem a tad excessive.


----------

